# What oil should I run 1995 2.0 8v with Kinetic Turbo Stage 2. Oil Chime Happened tonight.



## Kralac (Apr 23, 2012)

I just picked up a 1995 Jetta with the 2.0 8v aba engine. To my surprise it also had a Kinetic Turbo Stage 2 kit. I changed oil this weekend and went with Castrol Edge 5w-30. I have drove about 40 miles since the change and tonight on my drive home it chimed and the check oil light came on and then went right back off. I immediately stopped my car and checked the oil and the level was fine. Is the oil I chose causing this issue? The week before I changed the oil it never came on and I had put about 200 miles on it. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## fwdisbestwd (Dec 16, 2011)

Fellow 2.0 ABA guy here. 

Unfortunately not tarbo though  

I ran Valvoline SynPower 5w-30 for a while, and had the same problems as you though. Do you get a lot of blowby through your PCV? If you do, I'd recommend switching to a heavier weight oil, 10 or 15w-40, for the summer. 

When you run open PCV, you can definitely tell if your oil is thinning too much. lol. I've used Rotella 15w-40 for my last two oil changes, and am totally satisfied. No more problems at all with the oil buzzer or oil thinning. 

Of course, it could also be something worse, like a oil pressure sensor, failing oil pump, etc...I'm sure someone with more knowledge of these things will chime in.


----------



## madonion (May 1, 2007)

Put thicker oil 5w40, 10w40. Bearing clearance inside the engine could be out of spec making oil pressure lower. 5w30 is too thin. What kind of oil filter are you using ? Make sure you have a OEM filter not some other cheap crap.


----------



## Kralac (Apr 23, 2012)

I switched to 10w 40 today. I am using a purolator gold oil filter. I have ran them in many other vehicles and they always seem to run great. 

We will see if I get anymore chimes. Thx for yall's input.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

10w-40 is a good way to go. If consumption is still excessive, try a 15w-40 truck oil (temps permitting) 

Consider another HD oil, maybe for winter, Rotella 10w-30. 

You can add some 2-cycle oil to the gas on a regualr basis (500:1), I do. 

Also do a piston soak and an intake cleaning. Make sure the pcv system is working properly, that can account for a lot of consumption.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

OP sensors do fail, but so do oil pumps. New filters tend to drop pressure too. 

Likely, your pump is on the way out. Don't worry as long as you can keep the light off w/thick oil. 

Mobil 1 HIGH Miles 10w-40 or a HM dino like MaxLife 10w-40 is good too. The M1 is the heaviest of 10w-40s, Havoline is sort of thin, Pennzoil 10w-40 is also a great product. Frankly, the Warren WalMart oils are VERY good, and the offer a wide range. iirc, they have a synth A5 5w-30 HM and a thick A3 10w-30 HM, as well as HiMi 40 weight dino. 

5w-30 synth oils are as thin as a 20 weight. I ran Edge, and use SynPower 5w-30 too. Of course no problems, they are great products, you just need thicker. Come winter, a 5w-40 may be your ONLY option. (Rotella again ;o) 


btw- don't use any additives, unless it's a mild cleaner like Kero or diesel, just for a few minutes and drain.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*r u kidding*



Apexxx said:


> 10w-40 is a good way to go. If consumption is still excessive, try a 15w-40 truck oil (temps permitting)
> 
> Consider another HD oil, maybe for winter, Rotella 10w-30.
> 
> ...


 put 2 cycle oil in your gas? bet that does your converteer a lot of good. not!


----------



## Kralac (Apr 23, 2012)

Is there any walk thru on cleaning out the pcv system. I know mine is not hooked up correctly, one side that faces the front is hooked up to the side of the engine by the oil filter but the other side only has a elbow on it. I hope one of these days I will get all these systems worked through on this car lol. 

As far as winter oil I live in Arkansas and hardly ever gets below 20 degree's here most days during the winter are above freezing.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

You can always add a catch-can to replace the PCV all together. Tons of cheap ones on EBay, but also a simple plastic fuel filter can separate oil mist and filter the exchange air so you don't get dirt into the oil. 

If the engine has been sucking in dirt, it can wear the rings down a bit.


----------



## Kralac (Apr 23, 2012)

I plan on switching to a catch can system sometime soon. I switched out both of the oil pressure sensors and I haven't had the light come on again yet (knock on wood). Thanks for the responses


----------

